# Sad News



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

The man in my village whom we got Dippy & Fluffball from has had a stroke and died in hospital :nerves1
If he had come round he would of had serious brain damage, I guess its for the best he died peacefully and didn't have to go through anymore pain.

He has a son that will be looking after all the bunnies he has, he will most likely sell them so I hope they go to good homes. And I hope the retired show bunnies get a good rest of their life.

*rip* bamps

ray:


----------



## irishlops (Aug 20, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> The man in my village whom we got Dippy & Fluffball from has had a stroke and died in hospital :nerves1
> If he had come round he would of had serious brain damage, I guess its for the best he died peacefully and didn't have to go through anymore pain.
> 
> He has a son that will be looking after all the bunnies he has, he will most likely sell them so I hope they go to good homes. And I hope the retired show bunnies get a good rest of their life.
> ...


 im sorry becca. i hope desmond (i got my three from) does not pass away any time soon.
i bet all the rabbits he has ever had in the rainbow bridge will get a visit from him. 
brain damage as far as i know does not cause any pain, but emointally i guess it would.
atleast it was quick...
sorry becca:nerves1
rip bamps


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The man in my village whom we got Dippy & Fluffball from has had a stroke and died in hospital :nerves1
> ...


Yeh... like emotional pain and pain for those around him seeing him like this. 

Thanks Elena


----------



## irishlops (Aug 20, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


i hope i did not upest you saying that....
 on the bright side- you got to meet a wonderful man


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

^ no of course you didn't upset me  x

And yep I sure did. If it weren't for him I wouldn't have my babies Dippy & Fluffball (or Benjamin because Dippy's his dad!)


----------



## CKGS (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry Becka. Like you said though at least he didn't live to be a vegetable... That is consolation. ((((Becka))))


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Janet x

We were walking to the shop today and I think his funeral was going on in the church 
It was so sad just thinking about it.


----------

